# Which printing method is the best?



## WISO (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm starting my own brand and I want to know which method is the best? that meets quality colors, durability and professional aperience. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

For the criteria you stated, screen printing or dye sublimation (dye sub is for white polyester only).


----------



## WISO (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for your help, do you think that Plastisol Heat Transfers is good?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

WISO said:


> Thanks for your help, do you think that Plastisol Heat Transfers is good?


Yes. It is screen printing. Part cured before you get it, you just finish it without the ink, emulsion, velum, screens, hassle, permits, space, headaches.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

WISO said:


> Thanks for your help, do you think that Plastisol Heat Transfers is good?


As with all screen printing, there are those doing quality work, and those skimping. Be sure to get samples before commiting to a large order.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is a list of plastisol dealers,
to get samples from and do your own testing

here is the plastisol section of the forum to search for info


----------



## rockygehlot (Dec 3, 2018)

DTG is the best method. It is easy to print and permanent.


----------



## complex (Dec 5, 2018)

screen printing will last longer on a shirt than dtg. 
the shirt will fade before the plastisol ink does.
DTG is water based ink , it will fade before the shirt does.


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, both of screen printing and dye sublimation printing are ok, screen printing is better for shirt


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

screen printing is best for shirts. if you are starting t-shirt printing business then screen and dye sublimation printing are good.


----------



## ddelgrande (Mar 11, 2015)

Screen printing for large quantities
DTG for small quantities

The durability factor is good for DTG if you pretreat correctly and gives you a much softer hand vs. plastisol


----------

